# Back into the hobby



## poudrbzork (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not new here, but figure an intro would be good since it has been a few years since my last post. I am entering my third year in the hobby. I just installed a package of bees into a top bar hive. I'm hoping to gain a little more expertise in the field and help my bees get a good start.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome back! Good luck this year with your bees.


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and the best of luck to you!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome back.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------

